# Got some wideband install q's



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

So I just picked up an LC-1 from Innovate and I know that there are other people around here that have the same set-up. Hopefully yall can help me out with some install questions I've got. First of all where did you guys come into the cab from the engine bay? Did you come through the firewall or is there another way to go about it? I'm also contemplating mounting the LED and the momentary switch in the dash, so if you've mounted it this way I'd love to see some install pics. I also have HPTuners Pro, so if you have it mounted some way in the cab I'd love to see that as well. I've got an idea of how I want to mount all this stuff, I'm just trying to glean some info from everyone and see if I can't get some more ideas. Thanks in advance guys!

-Brandon


----------

